# ibook+ecran 19"



## leon1983 (27 Juillet 2005)

Salut,
après avoir fait des recherches sur ce forum et d'autres, je pose la question directement:
Je souhaite brancher un écran crt 19" sur mon ibook g4 14" et l'utiliser dans une résolution supérieure à 1024x768. J'ai entendu parler de screenpanningdoctor, mais je ne sais pas s'il peut faire cela.


----------



## fpoil (27 Juillet 2005)

il peut le faire, screenspanningdoctor active sur l'ibook l'option d'écran étendu (ton bureau est réparti sur les deux écrans) et tu peux alors choisir pour chauqe écran la résol que tu désires (en standard l'ibook ne supporte que la recopie d'écran cad duex ecrans identiques avec une résolution identique)


----------



## leon1983 (27 Juillet 2005)

donc je peux reproduire sur un 19" l'image de mon ibook en 1600x1200?


----------



## fpoil (27 Juillet 2005)

oui c'est à peu près cela, en fait lorsque tu actives le mode étendu grace à screenspanningdoctor, tu vas dans préférence système/moniteurs et là tu peux choisir quel est ton écran principal (celui ou apparaitra le dock et la barre de menu) et quel ton écran secondaire qui est un prolongement de ton écran principal (tu peux alors faire glisser une application d'un écran à l'autre)

Si tu veux avoir deux fois le même écran, tu restes alors en mode recopie mais là tu es obligé de garder la définition de l'ibook sur l'écran externe (pas trop d'interêt)


----------



## iSwitcher (27 Juillet 2005)

Et je pense qu'on peut bien entendu tout avoir sur l'écran externe avec une bonne résolution et qu'on est pas obligé d'utiliser l'ecran de l'iBook?

Par exemple je veux utiliser mon iBook comme unité centrale, je branche un 19" avec une résolution que l'iBook ne peut pas atteindre (1600x1200 par exemple); là je peux baisser l'ecran de l'iBook et l'éteindre pour ne bosser que sur mon écran externe? Et surtout la configuration est-elle gardée en mémoire, ou peut-on automatiser tout ça pour que dès que je branche mon écran et que je lance mon iBook, j'ai directement l'image uniquement sur mon écran externe sans avoir à lancer le programme et lui dire que je veux telle configuration?

Merci


----------



## leon1983 (27 Juillet 2005)

Voilà, iswitcher a parfaitement exprimé mes besoins quand à l'utilisation du 19"!


----------



## PinkTurtle (27 Juillet 2005)

iSwitcher a dit:
			
		

> Et je pense qu'on peut bien entendu tout avoir sur l'écran externe avec une bonne résolution et qu'on est pas obligé d'utiliser l'ecran de l'iBook?


J'utilise régulièrement un écran 17" externe et j'ai tout dessus, sans avoir besoin d'utiliser l'ibook. donc je dirais oui .




			
				iSwitcher a dit:
			
		

> là je peux baisser l'ecran de l'iBook et l'éteindre pour ne bosser que sur mon écran externe?


Mauvaise idée. l'ibook va chauffer et l'écran va prendre un gros coup de chaud car il sera en contact direct avec l'endroit ou l'ibook chauffe ( genre la ou tu mets ta main gauche qd t'ecris, c'est super chaud quand l'ibook travaille non? ).



			
				iSwitcher a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout la configuration est-elle gardée en mémoire, ou peut-on automatiser tout ça pour que dès que je branche mon écran et que je lance mon iBook, j'ai directement l'image uniquement sur mon écran externe sans avoir à lancer le programme et lui dire que je veux telle configuration?
> Merci



A priori oui. J'ai deux fonds d'ecran: l'un pour l'ibook, l'autre pour l'écran externe. Et j'ai mon dock qui arrive directement sur l'écran externe car j'ai indiqué à l'ibook que ce serait celui la l'ecran principal ( c'est dans les préférences système, puis moniteurs. lorsque tu as branché ton écran externe comme l'a dit fpoil  )


Juste une précision, que tu sais peut etre mais que je trouve bien de rappeller: le fait d'uitliser screen spamming doctor casse la garantie applecare, donc il faut réfléchir avant de l'installer .

En espérant avoir répondu a tes questions


----------



## Lamar (31 Juillet 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> le fait d'uitliser screen spamming doctor casse la garantie applecare, donc il faut réfléchir avant de l'installer .



En effet, mais je crois qu'en cas de pépin, si l'on souhaite faire jouer la garantie, il suffit de désinstaller screen spanning dr avant d'envoyer l'ordi.

Nicolas


----------



## PinkTurtle (1 Août 2005)

Ouais mais il faut savoir qu'il faut l'enlever et en plus, je sais pas si c'est super facile qd l'ordi est vraiment planté ( pas si c'est juste une panne du lecteur CD mais de tout l'ordi par ex) ( pour ca, faudrait voir l'opinion des pros  



			
				Lamar a dit:
			
		

> En effet, mais je crois qu'en cas de pépin, si l'on souhaite faire jouer la garantie, il suffit de désinstaller screen spanning dr avant d'envoyer l'ordi.
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## leon1983 (1 Août 2005)

il ya effectivement moyen de reinitialiser une machine plantée avec screespanningdoctor, je ne me souviens pas exactemment où mais j'ai vu la manip décrite quelque part.


----------



## Fogi (3 Août 2005)

ScreenSpanningDoctor modifie le firmware du iBook, il suffit pour le désactiver de faire un Zap de pram...(Pomme+alt+P+R)...Ni vu, ni connu...
 

J'utilise un IIyama 22 pouces en 1600 X 1200 et, outre le confort de travail sur un ecran plus grand, l'écran du ibook peut servir pour les palettes par exemple...
Utiliser 2 ecrans divise la vram par 2 (16 Mo pour chaque), mais bon, tant qu'on ne joue pas à des jeux gourmands...


----------



## leon1983 (4 Août 2005)

ça y est j'ai installé screensp...(c'est long!!!) et ça marche nickel, je suis vraiment content de l'achat de mon ibook (y'a 3 semaines). Je le fait fonctionner en dual screen avec un hyundaï 17" blanc et c'est   
beaucoup plus confortable.


----------



## Lamar (4 Août 2005)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> ça y est j'ai installé screensp...(c'est long!!!) et ça marche nickel, je suis vraiment content de l'achat de mon ibook (y'a 3 semaines). Je le fait fonctionner en dual screen avec un hyundaï 17" blanc et c'est
> beaucoup plus confortable.




Salut, 

c'est quoi ton écran ? Je suis à la recherche (non intensive) d'un écran externe blanc pour compléter mon iBook.
Merci

Nicolas


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Tiens je devrais faire ça aussi avec mon iBook..... faudrait que je récupère un écran pas cher ( même CRT m'en fous )


----------



## leon1983 (4 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> c'est quoi ton écran ? Je suis à la recherche (non intensive) d'un écran externe blanc pour compléter mon iBook.
> Merci
> ...




C'est un hyundaï imagequest v770+, il doit avoir 2ans maxi.


----------



## ziarn (21 Septembre 2005)

salut à tous,
Je joint ce post pour un petit renseignement :
Je pense qu'il faut cet outil : 
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/90102/wo/Hr2SoaFqicT82FumaThVOrzai3l/1.0.15.1.0.6.12

Mais si l'écran est un 21p Apple avec prise DVI, je dois en plus acheter un adaptateur VGA/DVI ?
genre :
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/90102/wo/Hr2SoaFqicT82FumaThVOrzai3l/1.0.15.1.0.6.12

a tout bon ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fpoil (21 Septembre 2005)

euhh tes liens ne fonctionnent pas mais cela m'etonnerait que tu trouves un adaptateur vga/dvi sur l'apple store, un dvi/vga là sans problème, un adaptateur qui transforme un signal analogique (vga) en signal numérique (dvi) cela coûte dans les 300 euros (http://www.goyona.com/convertisseur_video_vers_dvi.htm) et puis ce n'est pas top :

signal numérique (ibook) vers analogique (sortie mini vga de ton ibook) vers numérique (adaptateur vga/dvi), en gros tu converts une fois dans chaque sens avec à chaque fois des pertes


----------



## ziarn (22 Septembre 2005)

ok je me suis éparpillé...
En fait, je voulais savoir ce que je devrais acheter pour brancher mon iBook 14 sur mon Apple 21"... Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai une prise VGA sur la bête...


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2005)

ziarn a dit:
			
		

> ok je me suis éparpillé...
> En fait, je voulais savoir ce que je devrais acheter pour brancher mon iBook 14 sur mon Apple 21"... Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai une prise VGA sur la bête...


Rien, si ton 21" est VGA,
sinon un adaptateur VGA>DVI


----------



## netgui (22 Septembre 2005)

hop je me greffe... Screen Spanning Doc est-il compatible 10.4 car je n'arrive pas à l'installer..; Si oui auriez vous le lien ou trouver cette version compatible 10.4? Si non que faire  ?

Ok réponse trouvé sur le site de l'éditeur..
Par contre aoprés avoir installé SPD, y 'a t'il qqch de particulier a faire pour accéder au paramétrage des écrans car dans les prefs système j'arrive toujours sur le paramétrage de l'écran classique :-( merci beaucoup :-(

EDIT
Bon ba j'ai encore trouvé la soluce. en fait, il faut faire gaffe à ne pas avoir activé la recopie vidéo sans quoi le split ne se fait pas et il est donc impossible de définir la résolution de l'écran externe...

Par contre autre interrogation, est-il possible de n'avoir qu'un seule écran actif (l'externe) avec une résolution supérieure à 1024/768 (sur un iBook) et donc sans activer le split d'écran?


----------



## netgui (23 Septembre 2005)

Bon encore une fois j'ai trouvé la réponse en cherchant ce matin.
Il faut définir l'écran externe comme maitre en déplacant la barre de menu blanche qui apparait sous l'onglet disposition de SCP vers son écran externe et le tour est joué on a un écran externe avec une resolution de 1280 et on peut mettre en veille l'écran de l'iBook... merci car j'ai trouvé els réponse sur les forums de MacGé ...(par google)


----------



## factures (22 Avril 2006)

salut...

j'ai un macbook pro et un 23" et j'aimerai mettre le macbook en veille quand je bosse sur le 23", par contre je vois pas comment on fait (je baisse la luminosité du macbook mais j'arrive pas à 100%) 

merci pour ton aide


----------



## netgui (23 Avril 2006)

je baisse aussi la luminosité, mais rien de plus, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse mettre l'écran du boobook en veille :-(


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2006)

Ben tu peux refermer le capot, mais vu que l'ordi continue de fonctionner, c'est po glop pour ton écran... moi j'fais du bureau étendu, c'est sympa


----------



## Kreck (23 Juillet 2006)

Donc, si j'ai bien tout compris, je peux brancher cet &#233;cran sur mon iBook G4 en utilisant Screen panning ?
Ce serait une bonne nouvelle, d'autant que mon eMac est en train de rendre l'&#226;me et que je n'ai plus rien pour voir des films...


----------



## Tox (23 Juillet 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si j'ai bien tout compris, je peux brancher cet écran sur mon iBook G4 en utilisant Screen panning ?
> Ce serait une bonne nouvelle, d'autant que mon eMac est en train de rendre l'âme et que je n'ai plus rien pour voir des films...


Oui


----------



## Kreck (23 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Oui


J'aime les bonnes nouvelles


----------



## Kreck (23 Juillet 2006)

Mince, l'offre pour l'écran évoquée ci-dessus n'est visiblement plus valable.
Je songe donc porter mon choix vers un dell, qui est à un tarif raisonnable, me semble-t-il.
Ma question est plutôt de savoir si mon iBook 1,2 supportera de faire tourner un écran de 20,1" ? C'est pour voir des films, surfer sur le ouèbe, utiliser iPhoto, la suite iLife et iWork, en fait, pas de chose beaucoup plus compliqué.


----------



## Kreck (24 Juillet 2006)

En fait, la réponse est ici. Reste le problème du ralentissement, on verra ...


----------



## Kreck (5 Août 2006)

Ok  
Soyons clair : ça marche  
J'ai récupéré un Dell 20,1" et le iBook G4 l'a bien supporté, sauf qu'il ne faut pas espérer diffuser un film sur l'écran externe et surfer sur le ouèbe en même temps avec le iBook car le film diffusé en externe passe en image réduite dès qu'on lance une commande sur le iBook.
Bon, il faut aussi reconnaitre que ce n'est pas prévu pour...  
Je laisse tomber ce montage car j'ai récupéré un Mac Mini 1,66 Core Duo qui a immédiatement adopté le nouvel écran.
En résumé, je dirai qu'il ne faut pas trop compter se servir d'un pareil assemblage pour faire deux choses en même temps, que c'est surtout idéal pour se servir d'un écran externe  autrement qu'en mode _mirror_.
Mais n'est-ce pas le but ?


----------

